# tonights smoke (15 Jul)



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

not trying to copy off of what some people on other sites do, but it's a good idea and i felt like talking about my smoke tonight. i might try and do the same every night, or someone else can start it up.
------------------

after my last summer class tonight, i got home and grabbed my favorite PSD4 and went to the deck. my classmate, neighbor, long-time co-worker (the same guy) told me on the drive back from work that he still had a couple beers of mine in his fridge from our easter cookout. so, he brought them over.

i'm not one to "match up" a cigar with a drink well, mainly because i don't have many options.. but this beer paired up perfectly with the PSD4. it was a Boulevard Pale Ale. it's a KC company and they have some decent brews.

also, i think my hygrometer is off. i've been stressing over my high humidity in my edison-a-dor, and now i'm thinking that my hygro is just off. either that or my PSD4s are coming out of their sick period, which is a good possibility.

anyway, was a good night, i have a slight buzz as well....


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

IHT said:


> not trying to copy off of what some people on other sites do, but it's a good idea and i felt like talking about my smoke tonight. i might try and do the same every night, or someone else can start it up.
> ------------------
> 
> after my last summer class tonight, i got home and grabbed my favorite PSD4 and went to the deck. my classmate, neighbor, long-time co-worker (the same guy) told me on the drive back from work that he still had a couple beers of mine in his fridge from our easter cookout. so, he brought them over.
> ...


Sounds like a great night! Good for you!!!!  A nice idea as well!

This morning, my daughter had surgery on her knee. Everything went well, but I was wiped out when I arrived home. I had a Sam Adams beer and pulled out a Fonseca Delicias (ISOM, not DR) and sat down to watch some baseball.

This was my first experience with this machine made cigar, and I will say for the price it was simply supberb! Beautiful ISOM brown smoke and that distinctive ISOM flavor. The cigar burned evenly throughout. It didn't change in complexity, but the flavor was very good.

I would recommend this cigar to anyone who wants a ISOM that is affordable (about $4 per stick).

Again, I think this a great idea IHT! Thanks for starting the thread!

:w


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

After I got back from your house Greg I smoked a HdM Piramide LE 2003.......it has gotten a lot better with some age. But I still think my fav so far is that PSD3. BUT I haven't had that Partagas Piramide LE 200O that I got from Poker. Sooooo......... 

Sorry to hear about your daughter Wetterhorn, hope she recovers quickly


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Thanks IHT - I usually drink Guinness with my cigars but I may try and start matching a beer that compliments the flavor of my cigar.

Wetterhorn,

Thanks for the info on the Fonseca Delicias, I'll look into them. Hope your daughter has a speedy recovery.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i love guiness, BRILLIANT! also love Murphy's Irish Stout... they have to be my 2nd and 3rd favorite beers (1st if they're on tap and cold), only behind a good german weizen.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

coppertop said:


> After I got back from your house Greg I smoked a HdM Piramide LE 2003.......it has gotten a lot better with some age. But I still think my fav so far is that PSD3. BUT I haven't had that Partagas Piramide LE 200O that I got from Poker. Sooooo.........
> 
> Sorry to hear about your daughter Wetterhorn, hope she recovers quickly


 What a coincedence I´m drying out a HdM EL 2003 (The humi is still 74% dH). The Partagas Serie D #4 I had that was overwet I put them to dry (2 of them). After 1 day the taste was a little better and after 2 days it tasted very good but the draw was a little tight.

PSD#3. I´m waiting for a box of them is the taste anything like the PSD#4. Anyway I like to drink Pepsi after and before I smoke (I smoke outdoors), since the coke turned out bad and got a mild taste with to little sweetness.

Wetterhorn: I was a little bit curious of the Fonseca brand, maybe I buy a box in the future.

Hope the surgery turns out good!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Nope the PSD3 taste nothing like a PSD4. The PSD3 taste like a chocolate bomb. Nice and spicey with hints of chocolate and cocoa. A very very good cigar.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Yummi! Chocolate!

Speaking of the Partagas I saw that the Partagas Serie D no 1 Edicion Limitada 2004, was out! I wonder how that will taste/smoke? And what about Serie D no2?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> And what about Serie D no2?


i was given one from a buddy in berlin sometime last year, and it's still resting in my humidor... i don't know why, i need to break it out for something special, whenever that time comes.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

1f1fan said:


> Thanks IHT - I usually drink Guinness with my cigars but I may try and start matching a beer that compliments the flavor of my cigar.
> 
> Wetterhorn,
> 
> Thanks for the info on the Fonseca Delicias, I'll look into them. Hope your daughter has a speedy recovery.


You are welcome and thank you very much on your well wishes for my daughter. She is home now and already improving!


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

coppertop said:


> After I got back from your house Greg I smoked a HdM Piramide LE 2003.......it has gotten a lot better with some age. But I still think my fav so far is that PSD3. BUT I haven't had that Partagas Piramide LE 200O that I got from Poker. Sooooo.........
> 
> Sorry to hear about your daughter Wetterhorn, hope she recovers quickly


Thank you for your well wishes Coppertop! She is improving by the hour, but it will be a few weeks before she can walk around by herself.

In the meantime, we are watching some movies, eating ice cream, and I am smoking some mighty fine cigars while keeping her company!


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

IHT said:


> i was given one from a buddy in berlin sometime last year, and it's still resting in my humidor... i don't know why, i need to break it out for something special, whenever that time comes.


 You find a reason to smoke it. I always find a reason to smoke.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Being Sunday, I pulled out my ISOM Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure #1. When I started smoking it, I was quite unimpressed, but a quarter of the way down it started to have a medium bodied flavor that only got more complex as the smoke went along. 

This is a 6 X 52 and the ring size no doubt gave it a complexity that I really enjoyed.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

last night i had a decent ERDM Choix Supreme from a group buy i was in on... not bad at all.

tonight, i dont' have a clue what i'll grab, not that i have many choices.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

I had an Epicure #2 tonight. This was my first time smoking the epi 2, really enjoyed it- mild but full of flavor.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Yesterday I smoked a Juan Lopez #2 after breakfast and a Boli PC after dinner. Both were delicious. Little hard draw in the begining....but after about an inch the draw improved as did the taste.

My JL#2 are tasting and drawing perfect. I think I'm going to order another box of them.....sometime soon. Maybe before I order another box of PSD4s



> In the meantime, we are watching some movies, eating ice cream, and I am smoking some mighty fine cigars while keeping her company!


Hey that sounds like a good time Wetterhorn. Can't argue against movies, ice cream and fine cigars


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

coppertop said:


> Hey that sounds like a good time Wetterhorn. Can't argue against movies, ice cream and fine cigars


Man, Coppertop, you have got that right!!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i need to update this topic name.
---

tonight i think i'll grab something that i've been holding off on... i don't know what yet, as i only have a couple things to choose from, but i feel the need for what should be a really good treat (if the wife and child are willing to let me get some time to myself).


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Mmm...Mmm... Tonight's smoke was a Diplomatico #4. Great medium bodied ISOM that packs a punch! The burn was beautiful throughout and the taste was typical Diplimatico - smooth yet rich.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

SC La Punta... if it wasn't do damn hot/humid here outside KC, it would've been great. i had a hard time keeping it lit, and it started tunnelling halfway down....

was still good, but the atmosphere (literally) could've been better.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Tonight's Smoke*

Couldn't really make up my mind last night. So I started off w/ a mild Quai d'Orsay Gran Corona. Light, a bit creamy, with wonderful tastes & nice complexities. Still had an urge for something stronger so I topped it off with a MC4. Mmm! Delish. Made my evening.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Last night's smoke was a Jose Piedra Cazadore. I have been sampling cheaper ISOMs as of late and I was not at all disappointed in this one. Rich, yet medium bodied flavor with an exceptional even burn. 

I sat out on the deck and watched the light play upon the mountains as I enjoyed this cigar. A little beer added to the ambiance and I thouroughly enjoyed my time with this inexpensive cigar!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*oooooooh so excellent*

well, i just had the 3rd cigar i got for waiting on my Palio cutter. a '96 Parti PC....

easily the best cigar i've had in MONTHS!!

yummy.


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

Well today I smoked a Cohiba CE about 12:30 followed by a Party short. I had a SC El Principe before I went shooting and after shooting I had a 90 Cohiba Lancero at the Havana club followed by another Party Short and another El Principe. I then had a Trini Reyes for the ride home.
I am done for the night, but then again, there's always tomorrow


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Man thats a lot of smoking....I haven't had a stick in a few days......I'm going threw withdrawl.

I think I'll smoke that H. Upmann Monarcas that Poker sent our in the Palio group buy. Yeah if I have a few hours to spare I might just do that


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

For the smoke of the night I selected a 2002 Romeo y Julieta Edicion Limitada Robusto! I sat down to smoke this lovely cigar with a glass of New Belgium Abbey, a Belgian style ale brewed by a local microbrewery, New Belgium. The weather was just perfect with a heavy rain falling and the temperature about 60 degrees.

The robusto presented itself fantastically, dark and veined with a great cap that was easy to cut. The lighting of this beauty went well, and soon great pillars of smoke were billowing, meeting the cloudy weather through an open window. To start with, the taste was of a medium flavor, but half way through it simply became magnificent! Hints of cedar and almond covered my palate. I paused often to take a sip of the Abbey, with its own complex flavor of ripe fig, caramel, coffee bean and cloves were so enjoyable it is almost hard to put into words. 

Still, the rain beat down almost rhythmically and I drew in the most beautiful smoke and enjoyed the aroma of this mighty cigar. All too soon I was burning my fingers not wanting the ecstasy to end. But alas, I was forced to put the end to my ashtray and took the final sips of my beer. 

This was without a doubt one of my most enjoyable cigar experiences I have ever had whilst sitting home alone.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Tonight I smoked a Cohiba #4. Very nice taste and finish. The burn was exquisite and I burned my fingers....


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i had a conseugra #9 maduro...  

ah well... i'm very low on good smokes and don't want to smoke the choice few that i "DO" have left. i'm still waiting on some group buys from CW that i was in on though.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

I smoked a Ramon Allones Specialty Select tonight as I watched the John Kerry acceptance speach. Not a bad speach all in all (but what was the big idea? He spent most of his time saying what he wouldn't do - but I digress). But I enjoyed the cigar more than the speach.  

The cigar was really quite creamy with that great ISOM taste. It became more complex and strong during the smoke. All in all, quite enjoyable! My only complaint was that it burned my fingers!!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i was stuck at work, but had another connie #9 on the drive home... was rolled really funky too... i didn't get home until 9:45pm anyway, so i didn't have time for a good cigar.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

PSD4 baby.........and it is good. Man I love these sticks.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

had a JLP Conserva with a buddy that i had met for the 1st time, although i've known him for around 8 years.

an adequate cheapy cuban, short filler... still better than most non-cubans for quadruple the price.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Tonight I smoked a Monte#3, PSD4 and a San Cristobal La Punta. Not a bad line up


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Wow, three Cubans in one night! What do you do for a living? Do you need a house boy?

Coincidentally, last night was a PSD4 and a rusty nail, during a Florida evening thunderstorm(and emails trying to fix my freezerdor problem). Yup, life is pretty good.

Heartpumper


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

coppertop and I work together... we attended the KC "mini-herf" last night.

i had a juan lopez sel #2 to start off (with a stout)
and then ended the night on a Mag46 (with coffee).

about 10 guys and some wives (not included in that #) showed up down at McCoys in Westport.


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

IHT said:


> coppertop and I work together... we attended the KC "mini-herf" last night.
> 
> i had a juan lopez sel #2 to start off (with a stout)
> and then ended the night on a Mag46 (with coffee).
> ...


Sounds like ya'll had a good time. :al

I was stuck with nothin' to do, so I ended up going to pokers last night


----------



## DocRKS (Aug 8, 2004)

HdM Epi # 2 on the deck after breakfast with some Jamaican Blue Mtn. coffee.

H. Upmann Mag 46 while watching the Yankees winning another game.

Tonight we're out for a BBQ at friend's house and it will be a PSD No.1 EL with a nice Port after the steaks.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

CgarWyzrd said:


> Sounds like ya'll had a good time. :al
> 
> I was stuck with nothin' to do, so I ended up going to pokers last night


we were suppose to come out to Cali for business here in a few days (san lius obispo), but that trip has now been cancled... i might have gotten a chance to meet the socal crew.

ah well. another time.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Tonight I smoked a San Cristobal de la Habana La Fuerza! It was full-bodied, yet quite smooth. A leathery taste with a great finish. Highly recommended!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

coppertop gave me a Juan Lopez PC last night, so i had it tonight. was going to have a nice farm rolled robusto, but it was too tight of a draw, so i put it away, hoping it'll open up (if this is NOT a good thing to do, someone tell me what i need to do).

the JL PC was ultra mild compared to all other PCs i've had. this one had a firm draw as well, but the burn was perfect the entire way. i was too busy talking to coppertop, a buddy/neighbor/co-worker, and a buddy who just moved here that i've played fantasy football against for about 8 years. just BS-ing about fantasy football and the rash of injuries/retirements to my players (and some of coppertops as well).


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Tonight I went to the American Legion (Bingo Night - I must be getting old!) and enjoyed a Tullamore Dew Irish Whiskey and smoked a Vegas Robaina Unicos. This was one bad boy! Strong flavored with a salty note. Not too complex, but the flavor was so full it lasted throughout. And talk about a buzz! Man, this guy almost floored me! :w 

A 6 1/8 X 52 cigar, it lasted a good long while as I watched my buddy throw his money away at bingo. All and all, a pretty good night with the Vegas Robaina Unicos being the highlight!

:z


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

sweet, i've only had 1, and that was a night after seeing my dad in the hospital... i called the place across the the street from the hospital and asked if they allowed cigars, which they did, but they probably don't now. every time someone walked by the bar, or a waitress came to get a drink, they all looked over at me with their noses scrunched up. 
:c 

it wasn't that snobby of a town when i lived there (st. charles, MO).

anyway, my smoke was very nice, but i think the horseradish i had w/ the prime rib was too much and i couldn't get the taste out.
-----------------------------

last night, coppertop and i tasted some pardon 1964 Anniversary cigars. i had an exclusivo, he had a principe... ranks up there as one of the top "domestic" cigars i've had.


----------



## mykl (Aug 7, 2004)

Wetterhorn said:


> And talk about a buzz! Man, this guy almost floored me! :w
> 
> :z


i smoked another dominican republic cohiba last night cause im still waiting on my cuban sticks to come in the mail. and i swear i was stoned after about 20 minutes of smoking it! i just started smoking cigars and did not know they did that. it REALLY caught me off gaurd. lol. the other ones i smoked didnt do that. so my question to you guys is...............do most cigars do that? and how long are you stoned? i past out as soon as i put it down. :s i had just got home from work and had a beer, so i wasnt ready for that. does it last long or is it just a quick head rush like when we used to sneak cigarettes in the boys room back when i was in school.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

mykl said:


> i smoked another dominican republic cohiba last night cause im still waiting on my cuban sticks to come in the mail. and i swear i was stoned after about 20 minutes of smoking it! i just started smoking cigars and did not know they did that. it REALLY caught me off gaurd. lol. the other ones i smoked didnt do that. so my question to you guys is...............do most cigars do that? and how long are you stoned? i past out as soon as i put it down. :s i had just got home from work and had a beer, so i wasnt ready for that. does it last long or is it just a quick head rush like when we used to sneak cigarettes in the boys room back when i was in school.


Great question!

What I would say is this, and it is strictly from _*my own*_ experience - if the cigar is quite strong, it will give me a buzz. If I smoke a cigar too fast, it will give me a buzz. If I am drinking without having eaten very much, I get a buzz from a cigar.

Also, by the end of a cigar, I will catch a buzz quite often.

As for how long it lasts, just a few minutes. I just kind of go along for the ride. Take last night, I was pretty buzzed. But I attributed that to not having had anything to eat all day and drinking an Irish whiskey along with smoking a strong cigar. What I did was order a glass of tomato juice and I cleared up real quick.

I then smoked an Onyx Toro and didn't get a buzz whatsoever.

So, I think buzzes are an individual thing dependent on a variety of factors. Anyone else want to take a stab at this question?


----------

